# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Coloscopie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wat is een Coloscopie?

Dit onderzoek laat toe afwijkingen ter hoogte van het colon of dikke darm op te sporen. Hierbij wordt een soepele buis (endoscopie) via de aars opgeschoven doorheen de dikke darm tot aan het einde van de dunne darm. Tijdens dit onderzoek wordt de binnenzijde van de darm gecontroleerd op gezwel,ontsteking,poliepen en andere mogelijke afwijkingen. Eventueel worden kleine stukjes weefsel (biopten) genomen voor microscopisch onderzoek. Ook kunnen poliepen verwijderd worden tijdens dit onderzoek.

(Bron: UZ Gent)

----------

